# BPA free toddler cup



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

Does anyone know of any regular, child-sized drinking cups that are BPA free? I'm looking for a cup *without* a spout or lid. I think DD is ready for a regular cup, but all we have are regular glasses and coffee mugs, which I'm not brave enough to give her. Well, that and the fact that they are too big. TIA!


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

I actually give my kids little glass juice glasses we got at Goodwill, small jelly jars (they're thicker, and a stronger type of glass, so I feel less likely to break), and I make them little cups in my weekly pottery class. They have never broken a glass glass yet. They break the pottery ones all the time, but they just break, they don't shatter quite as badly as glass, plus most shards aren't as sharp as glass shards. btw, we have linoleum over concrete in our kitchen/bathroom, so if they dropped often, all of our glasses would have broken long ago.


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendy1221* 
I actually give my kids little glass juice glasses we got at Goodwill, small jelly jars (they're thicker, and a stronger type of glass, so I feel less likely to break), and I make them little cups in my weekly pottery class. They have never broken a glass glass yet. They break the pottery ones all the time, but they just break, they don't shatter quite as badly as glass, plus most shards aren't as sharp as glass shards. btw, we have linoleum over concrete in our kitchen/bathroom, so if they dropped often, all of our glasses would have broken long ago.

Oh, that's a good idea. Maybe I'll try that.


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

I found some stainless steel bar glasses after searching the web. That site is out of them now but maybe if you search for stainless steel bar glasses you might find some.


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *delphiniumpansy* 
I found some stainless steel bar glasses after searching the web. That site is out of them now but maybe if you search for stainless steel bar glasses you might find some.

Do you have a link to the place you ordered them from? Maybe they'll get more in soon. I'll google it, too.


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

Check out this webiste, The Z Recommends:

http://zrecs.blogspot.com/2007/11/z-...ttles-and.html


----------



## zmom (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bdoody11* 
Check out this webiste, The Z Recommends:

http://zrecs.blogspot.com/2007/11/z-...ttles-and.html

Glad you like our site! We're working on an update for the report (probably another month or so away.)

zmom


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

we use small glasses from IKEA. we used to use Jelly Jars, but my oldest son picked out the glasses at IKEA and they have held up really well. We have had them for over a year, and my older kids (almost 3 and 4 1/2) have been using them daily. A few weeks ago I broke one, but the kids have yet to.


----------

